# Aquabox



## v31 (Jun 26, 2006)

Hello all,
I'm pleased to show you my "almost ready aquascape" (need some trimming described below )

Tech:
25 x 25 x 25cm (~16L)
filter Eheim Liberty 100 (artificialy slowed flow rate by filtration media)
lighting 9W Resun (7:50am - 7:50pm)
1-2mm gravel + Sera FloreDepot
DIY CO2 (~3bps)
PMDD (0.5ml / one time per day)
Fe ~0.4mg/L, P 0.1mg/L, that's all I measure.
Tank is 8months old.

Bio:
Micranthemum micranthemoides
Eleocharis accicularis
Glossostigma elatinoides
Lilaeopsis brasiliensis

3x Caridina japonica

As you can see on photo below, scape is a little bushy. Future trimming should finalize the shape of MM in background, also eleocharis in foreground and MM on the right. Rock is now a bit hidden, my plan is to make it more visible to see its peak, that means shorten l. brasisiliensis around its edge and then move it more right to create MM's look more natural. Next thing I need to do is right MM's shape fix -> I want it to raise form left to right to create a valley for L. brasiliensis. Last TODO is to let eleocharis grow more wild to get more natural look.
In the end, there will be some Boraras urophthalmoides added (about 10pieces).

Sorry for worse photo, it was taken quickly without any camera setup.

If you have any opinion, advice etc, please, let me know Thank you.









Regards V31 / Czech Republic


----------



## ZA_Ryan (May 18, 2006)

That's really looking good. You have some of my favourite plants in there, and they're really doing well.


----------



## Tyrant (Oct 29, 2005)

In my opinion it looks very nice and cozy. I like the way you cut the background plant.


----------



## v31 (Jun 26, 2006)

small update


----------



## Jdinh04 (Oct 7, 2004)

Looks nice, the growth looks excellent. However I would recommend a shorter and smaller foreground plant. HC or glosso will definately improve the looks of the scape that you are trying to attempt. But overall I think you are doing a great job maintaining the tank and its looks. Keep it up!


----------



## Dewmazz (Sep 6, 2005)

Great gowth! I like it. I would, however, second the smaller foreground plant and add a (wispy, not bunched) red plant in the back left corner of the tank. It would look neat reaching up to the water's surface.

$.02


----------



## jassar (Jul 30, 2006)

I love this cube! looks very clean, and plant's look great. I think a smaller foreground plant is a good idea.....it's up to you to decide ....
Jassar


----------



## John N. (Dec 11, 2005)

Cool looking tank. That's one manicured bush! It's a wonder what a skilled hand and a pair of scissor can do. I also don't like the foreground, but if you changed it to a lower growing plant, you'll have a cliff like effect too. 

Somewhere there's a balance. 

-John N.


----------



## v31 (Jun 26, 2006)

thanks for your comments, i'm glad you like the tank.

as for the foreground and eleocharis. there's a small problem in our country with plants availability. HC is not available here right now. So at first i've decided to use glosso but it didn't grow well, so i quit the fight (not forever .) and planted eleocharis. I hope, I'll get shorter eleocharis lawn after (maybe last) trimming. This one is overgrown.

And last note, this is my first aquascape.. i had only community tanks before. This doubles my pleasure from your comments. Thx once again.

Regards v31/czech republic


----------



## Tankman (Feb 19, 2006)

I like that understated "mountain forest" look. 
Well done!
btw, hv you tried keep some really miniture shoaling fish like some dwarf rasboras (Rasbora maculata) ?
Will looks gr8 here as their small size will give your tank a bigger appearance.
Do keep up the excellent work


----------



## v31 (Jun 26, 2006)

Tankman said:


> I like that understated "mountain forest" look.
> Well done!
> btw, hv you tried keep some really miniture shoaling fish like some dwarf rasboras (Rasbora maculata) ?
> Will looks gr8 here as their small size will give your tank a bigger appearance.
> Do keep up the excellent work


Thanks for your comment 

as for the fish:
Yesterday I added 10 boraras brigittae. I've finally managed to get some from import. Dwarf rasboras are very rare in LFS, especially this one is not sold at all.


----------



## Overfloater (Apr 2, 2004)

I'd love to see some pictures of these fish in your tank. I am thinking of ordering B. Maculatus for my 75G.


----------



## madcaow (Jul 31, 2006)

mad tank man!! looks great!


----------



## GreenMachine (Aug 18, 2006)

I love it!


----------



## bioch (Apr 8, 2006)

i dont get how u artificialy slowed the outflow rate? did u just stuck some sponge over it?


----------



## v31 (Jun 26, 2006)

bioch said:


> i dont get how u artificialy slowed the outflow rate? did u just stuck some sponge over it?


When I opened filter for the first time there were 2 cartidges inside. I knew that water must flow slowly because of tank size so I put thin foam and carbon cartridges out and fully filled the empty space with biofoam. After that water flows slowly out.


----------

